
Asciidoctor PDF: A native PDF converter for AsciiDoc based on Asciidoctor - adulau
https://github.com/asciidoctor/asciidoctor-pdf
======
vog
We had very good results with Asciidoctor and Asciidoctor PDF for reports and
especially for manuals.

In Asciidoctor PDF, we occationally ran into minor issues, but most of the
time we pleasantly found out these vanished in the latest version, because
other already found and fixed those.

There are some limitations, though, such as missing support for footnotes,
nevertheless that's a topic that is worked on.

In general, we are very satisfied with the AsciiDoc format and the Asciidoctor
tools, the syntax is much clearner and evolved in a much saner way than the
alternatives (e.g. Markdown).

~~~
arnon
We like the improved table syntax in asciidoc over the alternative markdown
formats...

------
torgoguys
Anybody aware of a good tool that does the reverse (PDF to some nicely
editable format)? I don't care to maintain the page based layout.

I've tried some tools many years ago and the results weren't so good. I
realize that due to how PDFs can be structured you can't ever expect such a
tool to always be able to give perfect results.

~~~
noureddin
`pdftotext` extracts the text from pdfs. At least it worked fine with me.

------
jonathonf
Marginally related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12837454](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12837454)

In-browser, zero-config, JS-based Asciidoc renderer.

------
type0
This is such a nice tool (as is Asciidoc/asciidoctor itself), I wish more
people would use it and contribute to it's code to iron out the remaining
bugs. Before I found out about it I used Markdown, but it's syntactic
inconsistencies and lack of standards were always making me cringe. I just
wish there were other easy to use GUIs besides AsciidocFX.

------
orloffm
It had the issue with inline images not working, and the author hasn't been
fixing it for a year or two. Plus, there is no support for hyphenation.
Otherwise a great tool.

~~~
walterbell
Do you recommend a better Asciidoc to PDF tool chain without those
limitations?

